Phones and washing machines must be made to last UK MPs probe Tsunami of e-waste - randycupertino
======
saluki
I've been able to replace parts on our LG washer to keep it running like new.
Same with our dishwasher.

Lots of great sites for determining the issue, repair videos/tutorials and
parts websites. repairclinic.com is my favorite.

